# Motorhome pitch signs .... !!!!



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi All

Only 2 weeks til we pick up our new Bessecarr E795 from Marquis, Tewkesbury .... been a long wait but we are starting to get a ''little'' excited now !!!

As ex-caravaner's ... we became only to aware that pitches on a site often get 'taken' when a motorhomer who is using that pitch pops out for the day. Have come across a couple, went out for 12 hrs with there m'home, returned at 22.30hrs to find there pitch taken up by a now 'embedded' twin axle / awning etc in there space !!! Yep ... you guessed it ... it was us !!! Made for an interesting 20 mins of very harsh debating as no warden's were around .... in the end they agreed to go on another pitch. Phew !!! *

So, from time to time I have noticed signs on pitches saying ' Motorhome here ... please don't use'' or similar signage.

Have looked everywhere but am unable to find one that for 1, is decent looking ... 2, big enough to read from a distance of 10 - 20ft ... 3, well made !!!

Does anyone know where we can get one of these signs from, don't want cheap, trashy one ... just a nice looking clean & polite sign?

Thanks*


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Caravan Club sell them


Lampie


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

There was a big thread on this some days ago. - I like the one about painting your registration number on a big bucket of water. Got to get out to shift it/it belongs to someone and it's their property/it can be used as normal item for stowing.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*sign*

] 

See Motorhomefacts signs now available at OUTDOORBITS!!!

Sundial


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

mines ordered


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.outdoorbits.com/motorhome-pitch-reserved-sign-white-p-747.html

lol timely thread to me adding them to the shop


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I got one off ebay, I emailed a picture of the motorhome and he put it on the sign along with reg no,, I like the outdoor bits ones so if I lose or break mine I know where to get a replacement, 

Anne


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks all for the 'as-usual' very prompt replies !

Food for thought ... will order over the next few days.


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

*mmm sign*

Hi,i got my sign free from the MMM magazine last year,it comes in the shape of a camper van and has your surname on it,as well as reserved for.Its a bit flimsy but has worked quite well.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Mines here, in front of me......just need to get away now


----------



## Gainsborough (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Speedyone,
I use one from a company called Savaspace, prompt and helpful service.
Sign comes in the shape of a motorhome, you can choose type, low line etc, and your registration number or your name. Cost abt £7.95p
Tel No 01924 445777. They attend most of the shows.

all the best.

Fred.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I use a reflective number plate with "reserved" on it!

Show's up well in the dark, for latecomers looking for a space.


----------



## 129004 (Oct 25, 2009)

Gixer-Mark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Only 2 weeks til we pick up our new Bessecarr E795 from Marquis, Tewkesbury .... been a long wait but we are starting to get a ''little'' excited now !!!
> 
> ...


*

I got mine from here

Advertising URL removed by Moderator*


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

When on a site I just leave the EHU cable on the pitch, and the levelling ramps if using them. 

Never seen the need for anything else.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

GEH007 said:


> When on a site I just leave the EHU cable on the pitch, and the levelling ramps if using them.
> 
> .


I suspect you've been lucky. Do you do this is Europe as well ?

G


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

A copy of your number plate cannot be disputed if someone wants to take your pitch. Have sent you a pm. 
John


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have our red all-purpose bucket, filled with water and our reg number painted on the outside.

G


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> GEH007 said:
> 
> 
> > When on a site I just leave the EHU cable on the pitch, and the levelling ramps if using them.
> ...


I haven't no, UK only so far. Sounds like you mean my cable and ramps would disappear across the channel?

As has been mentioned, perhaps a bucket with reg is the answer. Having said that, anything not sunk in concrete can be moved/nicked so does anything actually work?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

GEH007 said:


> ean my cable and ramps would disappear across the channel?
> ?


I think you're taking a risk with 2 expensive items.

As to whether anything works; someone determined to use your pitch will always move what you put out so they can do that though it has never happened to us here or abroad.

At least with something cheap/ useless to others or that you will not miss you will not be upset if it is stolen. The bucket - being marked- is fairly useless to others and the water in it means it will not blow away.

G


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

>>I got mine from here

>>Advertising URL removed by Moderator

I have just ordered one from there because the link to the one on Outdoor Bits doesn't go anywhere and I couldn't find any on the ODB site.

Colin


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*Reserved Pitch*

Our van, Hymer B544 came direct from a private seller in Germany complete with the original german number plates thrown inside. These are great for reserving our pitch clipped under a couple of tent pegs. Who would dare park in a German's pitch !


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Reserved Pitch*



aguilas389 said:


> Who would dare park in a German's pitch !


We just lay a towel down on the pitch.

Never fails!! :roll: :roll:

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

It's a Camping & Caravanning Club "rule" that you have a red fire bucket (although we noticed several people on Club sites don't stick to it) outside your unit. Ours has the reg number (black self-adhesive ("number plate") letters) on it, so it serves 2 purposes.

The only time it's ever been used to "throw" was when 2 dogs started fighting, and the big one was not going to let go of the little one, no matter how hard the owner kicked him. Barbara's quick thinking served as a shock and the jaws opened - vets fees £1500! What if it had been a child? ALWAYS keep a fullish bucket of water by the drivers wheel (or to mark our pitch!).

If necessary, the bucket could be (but never has been) used to empty the grey water or the loo if things go awry.

PS We also got a plastic sign from MMM, but some footballing youths knocked it over and broke it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

H1-GBV said:


> It's a Camping & Caravanning Club "rule" that you have a red fire bucket (although we noticed several people on Club sites don't stick to it) outside your unit. .


Are you certain of this ? It's often done, less now than it used to be, but I'm not aware that it is actually a rule. We don't put either of them outside when we are on the pitch and it has never been suggested that we should. A bucket of water might have been useful for a tent fire but most sites are now well set up with fire extinguishers and tenters separated from vanners.

We use our red bucket maily for waste emptying. The silver one is the "clean" bucket, the red one is the "dirty" bucket.

G


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

*Keeping a Pitch*

We've our stuff moved off pitches a couple of times in Italy, on the more "Italian" sites. Tables, chairs and mats have been rolled up and moved to one side.

One campsite owner said he thought we had gone, we said we 'd find somewhere else if he thought we'd gone but we'd like our camping carnets back and as we'd gone we didn't want presenting with our bill!Suddenly we were found another pitch much nicer than our first one.

Anyway we now leave a pegged down 3m x 1m porous green groundsheet (our doormat) ( it lets the grass grow underneath) with a spray painted outline of a camper on it with our reg no and reserved in italian and french.

Of course if somebody really wants your pitch, they'll take it unless you leave your van on it.

cheers alan


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

We use our Red/White striped sign from our bike rack it has our reg on it put a couple of bungee straps on it clipped to a chair no probs in France or Espana


----------



## 9tel (Sep 16, 2011)

*Pitch marker*

Hi try monaghans they make a pitch marker sign that is the same as a rear square number plate 
Pitch in use 
Motorhome Or campervan
Reg no or names

About £12 
www.monaghans.com 
01325 357028


----------



## skyewanderer (May 24, 2009)

Best one I saw was a bucket of water with a flotilla of plastic ducks swimming about and a painted warning along the lines of "Beware Guard Ducks, this is our pitch"

Brought a smile as well as getting the message across, and no great expense to replace if ducks got "adopted" by passing small people!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess you could use any old number plate fixed to a stake in the ground.
Pick em up for 50p at boot sales. Any nationality.

Ray.


----------

